# Can't deal with friends with children at the mo....



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hey all

just had my 4th BFN and after 7 years of treatment not sure of what to do next - waiting for follow up and will take from there.

But i am having a really hard time at the mo - esp with my friends who have thier babies / children (most now have 7/8 yr olds!) 

me & hubby usually have no probs with visiting them or vice versa but i just feel sooo angry at the mo - i know its envy and wishing i could have what they have, but with xmas coming up, i just feel so resentful that once again me and hubby will be trekking the county doing xmas visits, and having to cope with the feeling that our friends are feeling sorry for us - which i know they do -but.............................!!!!!!!!

sorry -just having a litle rant, i'll get over it -just want to hide until the new year under my duvet with copious amounts of wine & chocolate!!

xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Awww sammij I really feel for u huni, I know this road is the worst possible but u have to b strong (easier said the done I no) 
I'm the same all my friends have kids and all my sisters have kids and I feel so jealous cz I want wot they have but I just have to keep telling myself that 1day I will weather it will b one of my own or if I adopt I no I will become a mummy one day 

This site is fab and has loads of support I'm sending u huge hugs huni keep ur chin up xx


----------



## baby maryam (May 2, 2010)

Ohhh sweetie... I know exactly where you come from. 

You are not alone, we are all in the same boat, some are more lucky than others so they eventually get their own kids, some have to adopt, but we shall all be mommies, one way or the other... 

         

The holidays are especially hard, I agree... take it easy on you and we hope that next yr this time we will be mommies...


----------

